

Ask HN: Anyone need (free) mobile UX design? - Essis

I'm an experienced graphic designer and currently freelancing. I'm now moving my focus to mobile UX/UI design. While I'm slowly working on my own app, I'd like to get other projects for the portfolio, too.<p>If you need a design for a mobile app - whether you only have an idea, want a redesign or a mobile version created - email me (essi@luxup.net) and describe your project or idea and we go from there. I love working from user research to concepting to final designs, but am of course flexible. Here's my portfolio: http://be.net/essisalonen<p>And even if you don't need design help, I'd really like to hear about what kind of design services you've seen lacking from the market, or what you think could be interesting to you in the future.
======
ashraful
Welcome to Hacker News (I see you just joined). I don't need a free design but
I was curious about your own app. Can you share details on what you're working
on?

------
adammiller4444
Hi,

Thanks for the offer....

Could you please email at millstarz@hotmail.com

Thank you

------
daveambrose
Upvoted and good luck. I'm sure you'll find someone looking for help. :)

~~~
Essis
Thank you! :)

------
jamesjguthrie
E-mail sent!

